# Lag Problem in Counterstrike Source



## Killer Kevlar (Jul 20, 2005)

I am going to be very detailed with describing my problem in order to explain fully my issue. So, I open my Counterstrike Source game and open the server browser. The list slowly populates and stops populating when the number of servers reaches around 830. Then it pauses for a while before it adds more servers to the list. Odd?

Well, Then I click on the server I want to join, and it brings up a box that says that the servers latency has suddenly jumped to 2000 and that I am unable to join. I have to keep cliking the "join game" button within the box to finally connect to the server.

Ingame... I am playing now, and the round has just started, I begin running around. However, every minute or my character stops his forward progress but still goes through the move animation. A few seconds later I reestablish the connection and my guy teleports to the spot where I would have been had my character not been frozen. All the dead bodies from the round fall down again with a thud. Its almost like a "hiccup" Does anyone have this same problem? How did you fix it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

has this just started happening recently?


----------



## Killer Kevlar (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, it started when I got my new computer.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what kind of computer do you have?list its specs?


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

I have helped a few people with this same problem, I believe. Though, they were caused by different reasons. By the bodies falling with a thud, do you mean it looks like they are floating upright then all of a sudden fall to the ground like a bag of sand? Also, as far as the latency, I have also seen many causes of this problem.

Hope I can Help,
WaXeD


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

@WaXeD. I have asked you before to keep answers within the thread so that others may benefit. That is the whole point of the forum.


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> @WaXeD. I have asked you before to keep answers within the thread so that others may benefit. That is the whole point of the forum.


please check the times at which you asked me to keep the answers within the thread and the time at which i had posted all of my prior posts. i apologize for breaking the rules, i was just trying to help some people.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

@WaXeD. My apologies. this was the order that I came across them. We appreciate you wanting to help, but as I'm sure _you_ will appreciate, you can help more people by making your answers public. Thanks.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I've had the same problem the odd time, but i assumed to was something to do with the internet, peoples connections/server conntection, lag spikes etc....


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

dxj said:


> I've had the same problem the odd time, but i assumed to was something to do with the internet, peoples connections/server conntection, lag spikes etc....


Well this issue, in the many times I've seen it has never been a result of other peoples connections or the servers connection (as you can always see a list of players playing in it and if you spoke to them they would be on there smooth as day) ... it is also not a lag spike issue unless it only happens once in awhile, but this guy is having problems all the time.. so a broad range of possibilities which are on your end are the likely result. 
do other games run without a hitch? have you tried reinstalling steam? have you tried reinstalling cs? have you tried turning off your wallhax? what other programs do you have running at the same time.

@JohnthePilot my intentions were not to keep the answer off the forum, but moreso to help speed up assistance so it could be fixed quicker and then post the resulting problem and steps taken.. rather than drawing this out until he finally gazes back at the forums.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

WaXeD said:


> @JohnthePilot my intentions were not to keep the answer off the forum, but moreso to help speed up assistance so it could be fixed quicker and then post the resulting problem and steps taken.. rather than drawing this out until he finally gazes back at the forums.


That's OK. As I'm sure you'll understand, we do occasionally get people trying to lure users away.


----------



## Krakhis (Dec 12, 2007)

I have been having the same problem as well. I've had the game for a good while, no problems like this. I can load up a populated server list, all under a 50 ping. When I click one to enter, nothing happens, and then latency will pop up to 2000. I can add it to my favs, and then get into it after clicking join for a while. Also, it has been lagging my computer in general (steam). Possibly something with their updates? 
Example: Just recently looking for a topic on this issue, i got out of game (steam still running) and opened IE, and typed google.com. 4 minutes later my live search engine came up. 
closed steam, and it took 1 second for google to come up.
... So hopefully someone can help


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

@ Krahkis. Welcome to TSF. Please note that threads are user-specific and not topic-specific. As the solution to your problem may be different to that of the original poster, this can cause confusion, so would you please start your own thread? Thanks.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (Dec 21, 2007)

I have the exact same problem as described by the thread starter kevlar as his experience during play. It's been like this a good few months. Nothing had changed with my pc when it started happening. And without being able to find anything online about the problem I have been putting up with it. I thought I might have stumbled upon the answer with this thread but I cannot see a solution. Kevlar did you manage to resolve this issue? Recently I upgraded my graphics card and to my dismae the problem is still happening. Only difference now is the intensity of the freezeups are much shorter and the bodies falling to the ground descend much more quickly. This is happening to all the steam games I play online, CS source, DOD Source, Battlegrounds Source.
My specs should be good enough to not encounter such a problem, here they are.
Windows XP Home SP2
Pentium 4 540 3.2 Ghz (socket 775 & i925x chipset)
Motherboard is by Dell 0K3464
2 GB DDR2 PC4200 533 mhz Ram (think its Kingston)
ATI Radeon 2900XT 1 GB DDR4 (previously Radeon X800XT 512MB DDR3)
120 GB Diamond Maxtor SATA/133 HD
Sound Blaster Audigy 2

Please help me! I've been a hardcore player of the Half Life series and a dedicated online gamer of it and its Mods since the original back in 98. But I've got to the stage where I'm ready to part company with valve and online games, when I really don't want to have to make that choice.


----------



## serilkiller (May 5, 2008)

i'v had the same problem but mine is abit worse,
as i open counter strike, ill try go onto de_dust2 i choose a team and the screen just flashes and then doesnt respond. then ill go onto a player made map like poolpaty or something like that and kill someone and get then ill lagg and all the bodies will go up in the air and fall back down again,

Can anybody help me to get rid of this lag or send me a link of a program what will get rid of all of the floading bodies please.

Thanks

serilkiller


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thread closed after 3 hijacks. Please start your own threads to avoid confusion.


----------

